# Ong Bak 2 Trailer



## AceHBK (Jun 28, 2008)

Here you go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This looks like it will be better than the first!

http://twitchfilm.net/site/view/tony-jaa-brings-the-pain-weve-got-the-ong-bak-2-promo-reel/


----------



## Zeno (Jun 28, 2008)

Can't wait for this. Tony Jaa is severely entertaining to watch.


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Jul 17, 2008)

I heard that he will use kung fu in this movie and some drunken boxing tehniques  sooooooo that means it will be a good movie.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 17, 2008)

I do beleive I will see this movie


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Jul 17, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I do beleive I will see this movie



Aha, he stated that himself I think, found it somewhere in internet, dunno what kind of trailer didu guys watch, but at 1:29 or 1:35 u can clearly see that he does one drunken cup tehnique..I was like "wooooahh u cant be serious tony, did he really did a drunken boxin tehnique?Wooow cool"
The release date of this movie should be at the end of 08


----------



## arnisador (Jul 17, 2008)

Drunken_Boxer said:


> I heard that he will use kung fu in this movie and some drunken boxing tehniques



Sounds cool!


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 19, 2008)

Tony Jaa is very dynamic to watch.  Can't wait to see this one.

David


----------

